Looking for startup idea feedback - jkush
======
sergiutruta
why don't you post the idea here? I think the man behind the idea is the best
to implement the idea, so posting it here doesn't look like a real threat, at
least in my opinion...unless the idea is really brilliant :)

~~~
jkush
Ok. Here's a list of features my startup would provide.

It would make it easy for you to:

\-- Create an online memorial

\-- Make it public; for the world to see

\-- Make it private; just for friends and family

\-- Collaborate with friends and family; create the memorial together

\-- Collect and organize your memories, stories, videos and pictures

\-- Save it forever.

Some notes:

This might sound a little morbid but people do this stuff when a relative or
friend passes away. Why not make it easier?

My wife calls it MyDeadSpace. Funny gal. I don't plan on using that name.

[EDIT]

Sincere thanks for everyone's feedback. If anyone does have any other thoughts
- feel free to email me (john at todotoh dot com) or continue commenting.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_people do this stuff when a relative or friend passes away_

Why not change the concept a bit, i.e. "Create a Fan Page About Anyone"?

That way, you can encompass all kinds of people (both living and deceased,
famous or not, people you know personally or not), whatever the situation.

~~~
jkush
Fantastic idea.

~~~
jkush
No sure why that was downvoted. I was sincere. I think it's a very nice angle
on my original idea.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
John, good luck with this project, regardless of which concept you use.

~~~
jkush
Thanks for the feedback. I think I'm still going to go with the memorial
approach. Technically, this will be a cinch. The hard part is going to be
getting the idea out there once I build it!

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Hey, check out this cartoon:
<http://www.newyorker.com/humor/issuecartoons/2007/05/14/cartoons_20070507?slide=3>

------
jkush
I trust most people here (usernames I am familiar with anyway) but I'd rather
not post my idea for everyone in the world to see.

If you're interested in giving me your gut reaction to an idea I have, please
send an email to john at todotoh dot com, or alternatively drop your email
address in reply. You'll have my sincere thanks!

~~~
Sam_Odio
You shouldn't worry about sharing your ideas. They are, after all, not really
worth anything to us:

 _Actually, startup ideas are not million dollar ideas, and here's an
experiment you can try to prove it: just try to sell one. Nothing evolves
faster than markets. The fact that there's no market for startup ideas
suggests there's no demand. Which means, in the narrow sense of the word, that
startup ideas are worthless._

<http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html>

------
omouse
I don't want to start a new thread, so I'll post my idea here as well: a web-
based personal organization system. Basically a calendar and to-do list, with
the calendar possibly integrating with Google Calendar.

This may seem like 37signal's Backpackit but it isn't because it won't be just
a dumping ground for various notes it'll be much more organized/automated.
It'll follow the Getting Things Done system sorta...so if you add a new item
to your Projects list, it will create a new list of next actions for that
project.

Also, any list items that include dates or times will be included on the
calendar.

I don't know what else I can include to differentiate this from Backpackit,
anyone have any suggestions? And is it a good idea to work on even?

~~~
bls
Did you see Nozbe.com? That is the most GTD-centric TODO list I have seen. I
also found it to have some good user interface ideas, like drag-and-drop
reordering of lists.

But, there is also RememberTheMilk.com, toodledo.com, and many others.
Toodledo.com has a nice comparison table of the biggest names in this space.

IMO, the biggest problem with most of the entrants in this area (Backpack
being the exception) was UI clutter.

~~~
Tichy
What is GTD (Getting Things Done), does it stand for a specific work
technique? Which one? Does it work?

~~~
bls
I also want to point out that it is easy to waste a lot of time looking for
the absolute best productivity solution. The reason I picked GTD is because it
seemed reasonable and other people claimed success with it; I didn't want to
waste a ton of time evaluating methodologies. Similarly, there are a lot of
productivity tools (especially software); I spent WAY too much time evaluating
them, but only because each of them suck in their own special way. I think now
I'm simply going to use Outlook 2003; I can't access it from the internet but
I can sync with my phone which in many ways is even better.

~~~
Tichy
But what is GTD? Do you have an URL that explains it?

~~~
omouse
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTD>

------
yaacovtp
Just saw <http://www.nichum.com/> launched on a jewish yahoo group. I can see
niche sites like this popping up to bring together people from all over the
world who can't make it to a funeral. As baby boomers get older I'm sure these
sites will gain some traction.

On a happier note, take a look at <http://onlysimchas.com/> It's geared
towards Jewish family celebrations - births, bar/bat mitzvas, engagements,
weddings, and bdays. I know plenty of people who check it on a daily basis to
track their friends and community.

------
rokhayakebe
I dont know if this exist or not, but it is a great idea. We all need to
remember the ones that are gone. Personaly I have experienced it in my family
and it would be nice to have a space where I can upload pictures and videos
and have others come in and share their stories about that one person. This is
a good way to "rendre Hommage". Go for it. You could put this up in less than
a week.

------
dawie
One major component of your execution strategy is going to be convincing the
blogosphere that your company is the next big thing and will change their
lives. You can't do this when you're in stealth

<http://edward.oconnor.cx/tags/paul-graham>

------
tirador
will there be a time when all this web 2.0 will not mean much for folks? or is
it here to stay?

